# Monday Morning blues



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Woke up this morning to a completely flat tire that can't be aired up. So donut and to the tire shop.

Then stopping for my drink the lid pops off and spills all over me. Been awake for an hour now. 
Definitely a Monday morning from hell. 
Hope everyone else's isn't going as bad as mine!

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

I hear ya. We all woke up late, hubby had to leave immediately for work. And come into the living room to find out that my son decided to play with the rats before waking us up. Cage was off, bedding was everywhere. Luckily the rats were still in there, scared to death. Ugh, I hate Monday's lol.


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

BullyGal said:


> I hear ya. We all woke up late, hubby had to leave immediately for work. And come into the living room to find out that my son decided to play with the rats before waking us up. Cage was off, bedding was everywhere. Luckily the rats were still in there, scared to death. Ugh, I hate Monday's lol.


Oh my haha! Sounds like your son had a good morning though  Mondays are the worst. The tire put my husband about 30 minutes late for work. I just need to go back to bed and wake up tomorrow lol

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

I thought that being a second shift household and not waking up til noon would mean we get to skip Monday mornings... nope lol


----------



## patty (Nov 11, 2012)

Seems like when it rains it pours. I have had days like this and it really stinks. Hope it got better for you.


----------

